# Pioneer DEH-80PRS owners, I need help.



## thisgsx (Mar 16, 2006)

Pioneer 80PRS
Diamond Audio Hex S600A (passive)
Orion HCCA 600D
Orion HCCA 4002
1 12W7 

Prior to installing the Pioneer, I had a Clarion DXZ785USB in its place and everything sounded great given the limited 3-Band PEQ. Nothing has changed since the install. With the Pioneer, it just doesn't sound right at all. The gains have been retuned to match up with the new HU. Volume was set at 46 and gains for both amps were turned up until distortion and then was turned back a bit. Each amp was set individually while the front stage was disconnected or the sub was disconnected. The gains on the sub amp had to be turned down significantly to level match the front stage. 

Here's the problem, when I try to set Auto TA/EQ, it keeps giving me an Error Front speaker message. I've triple checked all connections and everything seems to be in order. Ran the auto setup 5 times each time selecting a different Position, and each time, the results were the same error message.

Another problem (not sure if it actually is a problem), when Position is set to either Front right, front, all, the overall volume of the front stage seems to be cut by at least 6db or more. When Position is set to off, the front stage comes back alive. Is this normal? Why is it doing this?

Also, with the Pioneer, my front stage is way to bright. I had to go into the EQ and cut a lot of the 1.25k frequencies all the way up to 12k, and in some cases a few were cut by at least -6db. With the Clarion, it sounded sweet, some what airy and warm. And I only had 3-Bands of PEQ to play with.

Anyone know how I can resolve the auto ta/eq dilemma?

I used to think that, HU's and amps, had no impact on the way speakers sound. I think I've just proven myself wrong with HU's.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

So are you network or normal mode?


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Set the front position to front LEFT and that should allow you to use the auto tune. 

This HU can play all the way to 60-62 without clipping unless you turn things UP. 43 is wasting this HU's ablities. 

This HU has the ability to do it's own level matching per CHANNEL so set the amp gains first. Then use the HU to level match EVERY driver separately in the HU.


----------



## thisgsx (Mar 16, 2006)

The HU is in Standard Mode. I tried setting the Position, in Left, Right, Front, All, and it still gives me the Err: Front Speaker message. Mic is placed on the front drivers headrest. 

So what you're saying is go back and set the gains at max volume?

Another question, since I am using the passive crossovers, should I set the HPF for rear speakers to Pass? Or should it be the same as HPF for front speakers?


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes set the gains with the volumn at full and all settings flat. If the auto tune is still giving that error then make sure you have the rca's plugged into the FRONT rca outs lol. 

The manual states that that error means that the mic cannot pic up the measuring tone from the front speakers. So yeah make sure the rca's are connected to the front rca outs.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Make Sure You have the rcas connected to the front and not the rear. The preouts on the back are from top to bottom rear, front and sub.
If you ever change to network mode it will be high,mid and low.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh and even in standard mode it has separate level settings for each output channel so use the HU for that.


One other suggestion.....READ THE MANUAL everything is in there just use cntrl F and enter what you are looking for and it will search for it.


----------



## thisgsx (Mar 16, 2006)

Alight, problem solved! Thomas, you were right, I had my RCA's switched. It's auto tuning as I type this. Hopefully all is good. Question though, I set gains at volume 60, gains are now about halfway, the thing is, the overall output level is lower at volume 35 compared to how it was before. Does it really matter where the volume is set at? Reason I ask this is because say if I was to set gains at 50, with gains at 3/4 of the way up, normal listening is usually around 30-40, but now that the gains are set at 60, with gains at halfway, my now listening volume is at around 50. So, does it really matter?


----------



## autokraftgt (Aug 28, 2012)

thisgsx said:


> Alight, problem solved! Thomas, you were right, I had my RCA's switched. It's auto tuning as I type this. Hopefully all is good. Question though, I set gains at volume 60, gains are now about halfway, the thing is, the overall output level is lower at volume 35 compared to how it was before. Does it really matter where the volume is set at? Reason I ask this is because say if I was to set gains at 50, with gains at 3/4 of the way up, normal listening is usually around 30-40, but now that the gains are set at 60, with gains at halfway, my now listening volume is at around 50. So, does it really matter?


does not really matter. My normal listening is at 42-50 (50 being fairly loud)
ocassionally I will go up to 55-57 which is rockin loud!
I have went up to 60 due to a few files on my iphone being kinda quiet
I think it's a good thing that you are able to get the same amount of output with your amp gains being down a bit...running your amp gains lower is always a good thing


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

thisgsx said:


> Alight, problem solved! Thomas, you were right, I had my RCA's switched. It's auto tuning as I type this. Hopefully all is good. Question though, I set gains at volume 60, gains are now about halfway, the thing is, the overall output level is lower at volume 35 compared to how it was before. Does it really matter where the volume is set at? Reason I ask this is because say if I was to set gains at 50, with gains at 3/4 of the way up, normal listening is usually around 30-40, but now that the gains are set at 60, with gains at halfway, my now listening volume is at around 50. So, does it really matter?


No, The numbers don't mean anything really. As long as you have enough play in the volume for all the songs. 
Your good.
The P-80 doesn't start to clip to 58-59 and thats just the sub.


----------



## thisgsx (Mar 16, 2006)

Cool. Thanks guys.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry for the thread steal, but it looks like you solved your problem. I have tried everything I can think of and keep getting a midband error after the Auto TA tests the left then right speaker. 

Here is the amplifier I am now using and the TA was working on my Arc 900.6, I just wanted something a little smaller for the spare tire install I am going to do.
Rockford Fosgate Punch P1000X5D 5-channel car amplifier — 75 watts RMS x 4 at 4 ohms + 500 watts RMS x 1 at 2 ohms at Crutchfield.com

Any ideas on what it could be? I have messed with the gains on the amp set both crossovers to AP, messed around with the sub punch eq and frequescy. I even adjusted the crossovers in the 80PRS around to see if that was causing it.


----------



## thisgsx (Mar 16, 2006)

Check to see if your rca's are connected correctly, both from the HU and your amp. Check to make sure your speakers aren't blown (one of my mids blew a few weeks ago and I was getting that same error message - tip; use a dmm on the channel of the amp, rather than having to take out the speaker to test it. if the tested channel reads the correct ohm load, move on to the next one ). Check the amp to make sure the mid channels are working properly. Double check every connection you have, starting with the rca's, and then each speaker. make sure rca hi's from HU are connected to rca hi's on the amp, same for mids and same for sub. also make sure the right speakers are connected to the right channels; hi, mid, subs.... 

hope that helps.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yea I was afraid of that. I think my right mid has always sounded a little muffled, so it may be the bad driver it's detecting. They are the infamous TS-C720PRS, so it will be pretty much impossible to find the mid to replace it and I will probably sell the working components if this is the case. 

The RCAs and speaker wires all look right, are playing out of the correct speaker, and the unit plays music fine. I will go check and see if the ohms on each speaker are reading correctly.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, all the speakers are reading the same ohm. 3.1 and I believe 5.5 and 5.7 for the tweets. All the speaker wires and RCAs look right on both ends. 

I am thinking something in the amplifier itself is causing the issue, but I have tried every setting adjustment I could think of on it as well. I may just switch my old amplifier back in and see if it works.


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Best solution to this is don't use the auto setup.


----------



## thisgsx (Mar 16, 2006)

rekd0514 said:


> Well, all the speakers are reading the same ohm. 3.1 and I believe 5.5 and 5.7 for the tweets. All the speaker wires and RCAs look right on both ends.
> 
> *I am thinking something in the amplifier itself is causing the issue, but I have tried every setting adjustment I could think of on it as well. I may just switch my old amplifier back in and see if it works.*


Same here. If all connections are correct then it could be the amp. Swap it out and report back.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, I swapped the amp back in and it still gives the same error. I even tried using a pair of factory midwoofers I had lying around and the Midband error was still there. The only thing that is left is my 80PRS, but I find it very weird that the Auto TA was working just fine before. Any other ideas or do I contact Pioneer?

EDIT: I sent Pioneer a quick email about it and I will see what they think as well.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

SOLVED: Just a heads up for anyone else who has this problem and comes upon this thread. I finally got out and installed the 2nd unit, and the 80PRS was in fact the issue. I got a replacement from the seller I bought it from on ebay and the Auto TA is working normally again.


----------



## DB Beamer (Sep 9, 2013)

Can someone possibly help me out, I threw a dd-1 on my pioneer deh 80prs, I'm getting a clipped signal to the subs at volume 35 out of 62. I have all the settings set perfectly on my amp for the sub. I'm currently running a stock speaker amplifier. I'm running passive using crossovers for the speakers, but at volume 35. I don't think I should be getting a clipped signal to my sub.


----------



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

rekd0514 said:


> SOLVED: Just a heads up for anyone else who has this problem and comes upon this thread. I finally got out and installed the 2nd unit, and the 80PRS was in fact the issue. I got a replacement from the seller I bought it from on ebay and the Auto TA is working normally again.



You still cruising this forum? I'm having this issue too. I hope it's not the deck. My warranty isn't effective anymore.


----------

